# How to get fit-looking and not skinny fat



## aliss

This is an article published by a Crossfit affiliate. I thought it would be a good read for those of you who desire a more athletic figure and hopefully can dispell some myths that we often see here :)

https://www.crossfitsouthbay.com/2011/05/skinny-fat/


----------



## MummyToAmberx

brilliant, cheers!!


----------



## Jellycat

Interesting article thanks


----------



## ILoveShoes

Thanks, aliss :) xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

awsome article, thanks! :flower:


----------



## Faythe

Fab article, Aliss.


----------



## Sarahkka

Excellent article, aliss! Thanks for posting!
My husband is a crossfit fellow. He's taking a break from it right now as we are doing P90x together, but we might both start it in the fall.


----------



## tobymagmire

To be fit is different from loosing the weight. To be fit the exercise is the key and you need to do it regular basis. It is also not good to be under weigh as it is also harmful to be skinny fat.


----------



## jam04

thanks for sharing. ..


----------

